# Some really nice 3D-renderings...



## BikerBabe (Jun 14, 2009)

...by a fellow countryman of yours, Jan! 

Some of Anders Lejczak's renderings found at www.colacola.se - by Anders Lejczak, 3D Models for download / freebies, where there's plenty of downloads in a decent image size available as well, plus some modern day jet fighters, cars and some sci-fi stuff as well. 
I think he's really good.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 14, 2009)

Some very good looking renders. Thanks for posting these; and salute to the artist!
Derek


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2009)

Whow! Awesome post!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice work! Very impressive.


----------



## Crunch (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, they're funtastic!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, Very nice!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 18, 2009)

So vivid and enjoyable


----------



## Geedee (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool !


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome and cool and great. Those are really good. I salute to the artist.  Love the Spitfire and U-boat


----------

